# Locating Sewer Vent Pipe Inside A Wall Void



## ErikO (May 3, 2017)

I am a Pest Control Operator of 23 years. And what follows is the bane of my existence;
Often times here in Seattle rats will enter a structure from the sewer through an open vent pipe or other abandoned drain in a wall or ceiling void. My job is to find the open pipe and install a Studor or other capping device to prevent the rats from getting inside. 
The trouble I have is with actually finding the pipe. Since I don't yet have X-ray Vision I am forced to locate the pipes the only other way I know how. I make big holes in walls and ceilings with a saw. Sometimes, really big holes. Sometimes I can find the opening :thumbup:, many times I cannot :whistling. 
My sincere hope is that someone can advise me on how to locate a vent pipe or other abandoned drain line inside the wall void with out having to cut great big holes. Did I mention I do not know how or want to learn how to repair all these holes? I've tried it, its not my greatest talent. Killing rats and fixing entry points, that's my whole gimmick. 
So if there is a smoke test or Ultra Sonic Ping (pretty sure I just made that one up) will you please let me know what it is and how it works.
Thank you,

Erik O.
Puget Sound Rodent Exclusion Specialist
[email protected]


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

maybe something like this https://www.milwaukeetool.com/instruments/inspection-and-detection/2316-21 would reduce the size of holes needed to locate pipes

this https://www.milwaukeetool.com/instruments/inspection-and-detection/2291-21 is supposed to locate PVC, I have never used it for that, only rebar, for rebar it is great, I do not know how it works for PVC


----------

